# Please welcome my new fur kids !



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 10, 2009)

Here are my Sugar Gliders!

I had them when I was a kid back in highschool, but got out of them when my first one died. Well it's been awhile, and I really missed my fur kids-

So after doing oddles of research and homework, I got my first pair of gliders again last week.

They are both part of the new color morphs- He is a Mosaic glider (Which means he is spotted like a paint horse!) and 100% Leu Het. (Meaning he has the ability to throw a Leucistic glider, which are all white with black eyes.) She is a White Face Blonde who is also 100% Leu Het.

They are super sweet and wonderful, I couldn't be happier with them!

Anyways, thanks for letting me share!

Here is one of their cage all set up!







One of the little boy that show's his spots-






And one of him in one of the little hut's I have in their cage-






And here is a few of the little girl-



Note the lack of face stripes, and lighter color.


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 10, 2009)

My goodness! They are super cute. I've toyed with the idea of getting one or two...but I'm not sure I need anymore "responsibilities".


----------



## REO (Jul 11, 2009)

OH they are SO cute!!!





Their house is nicer than mine and they have more stuff than me!





Thank you for showing them to us! I've never really seen them so "close up" before.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 11, 2009)

SO SWEET!!!!


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 11, 2009)

Are they hard to take care of? High maintenance? Expensive?


----------



## Marty (Jul 11, 2009)

Daniel's friend Sienna has two of them and carries them around in some kind of little pouch. And then she puts them on some kind of big long leash like a strong string when they come out of the pouch and they were highly expensive too. I'm pretty sure she said she paid three or four hundred dollars for hers. She brought them over and I totally freaked thinking they were some kind of rodent or squirrel or bat.

Please explain exactly what these things are. My brothers widow is very alone and is looking for some kind of very small quiet pet that she can love and bond with but animals are not allowed in her apartment so maybe she can sneak one of these things in. Do they make any noise?

added: oh goodness I just found out about the noise part


----------



## miniwhinny (Jul 11, 2009)

It's obvious Sun Runner did her research and knows what to expect and her pets are gorgeous. Awesome cage you have for them too...lucky critters - you sure are going to be a good glider parent








but please don't buy one without knowing what you're getting. A lot of people impulse buy because they are very cute but you really need to know what you're getting. Around here you can get them for $80-$100.


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2009)

They are SOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 11, 2009)

I used to own and raise them. I have never seen the "other" colors before tho. I would consider them high maintenance. They need a lot of handling to keep them friendly, they also have a strong oder which requires a lot of cleaning if you want to keep the smell down in your home. They also love fresh fruit, meal worms and other little bugs. So if you don't have the time to constantly cut fruit, or love to play with bugs they don't like you.

Mine didn't really care for pinky mice tho.

The bigger the cage the better. They are also very smart. I had one that would constantly get his cage open at night. You would stay confined to the room he was in as I closed that door every night, but I would have to hunt him down every morning(usually curled up in a collectors glass I had. Eventually after trial and error I got his cage sugar glider proofed.


----------



## Seashells (Jul 11, 2009)

How adorable!


----------



## twister (Jul 11, 2009)

They are very cute, I don't think my dogs would like them though





Yvonne


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 11, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## baybrianna (Jul 12, 2009)

so cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Jul 12, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!



My husband and I looked into getting Sugar Gliders not too long ago, but after doing internet research, we found they just don't fit in with our lifestyle. Its a big bummer too because I would *love* to have some. Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 12, 2009)

OMG! Are they ever cute! DON'T TEMPT ME! I need another animal like I need another hole in my head!





Carol


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 16, 2009)

Whoops! I wandered off thanks to life and am just getting back here!

I had gliders for close to 13 years before this pair.

They are very high maintance, and require a great deal of time and care. That being said, for me it's nothing, they get treats in the AM and hop into their pouch, we head to work for the day, where they snooze most of the day asides occasional water breaks. They don't Always come to work with me, just the days I am only doing billing, otherwise I move around too much for them!






^

Just because he is so cute!

When I get home they get their cage cleaned/wiped down, and as I feed a diet that is pre blended then frozen, I simply scoop out their nightly rations, sprinkle their vitamins on, and then wait for them to wake up to play.

Since my life is more sendentary now, I decided to get back into them- previously I was horse showing every weekend or teaching, and just didn't have the time to spend and re-bond with new kids.

I paid a hefty price for these two kids- $2800 for him, and $800 for her, plus shipping to get them to me. I paid that much as in addition to their color that they express, (Moasic and White Face Blonde)



they are both guarenteed carriers of the Leucisitc gene, giving me a high chance for a Leucisitic glider joey, or Black Eyed White.

If I decide to expand, I want a pair of Creamino's, as I think they are hands down about the prettiest gliders out there.

The cage and wheels and fleece set me back close to $400, and to make a 6 month supply of their food set me back about $100. These are Not cheap pets to say the least.

If I wanted standard greys, I could have gotten them for $75 for two, however, I wanted to buy from the best breeder, and buy "color" so I have a hefty price tag.

However, as I do plan on joeys, if I can manage to part with them, I will hopefully realize some of that back. Really I just wanted cool pets again-

The meal worms are hands down about the most popular thing for them, though my little boy likes the "yoggies" as well.

A few examples of color are here- http://www.thepetglider.com/index/sugar-gl...der-colors.html

That is also where my pair came from, this lady would be like buying from Alliance or Little Kings- Expensive, but you really get what you pay for.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 17, 2009)

I had a trio of gliders for years. Paid $175 each for them, but they were standard grays. Ours were fed a premade frozen diet, along with meal worms and fresh fruit. I never knew you could just feed the frozen mix alone, I always thought you still needed the meal worms with it for the protein. Wish I knew that back then. Very high maintenance, and yes, they are pretty loud. They make a noise called crabbing when they are upset, and it can be pretty shrill. I'll look around, im sure I have a picture of the joey soon after he came out of moms pouch, he was about the size of my thumb, and thats where he would "ride" when I cleaned the cage. They're adorable when they are babies because they have pouches like kangaroos that the babies live in, and when they finally come out they ride around on moms back.


----------

